# Vietnam



## persia (Sep 8, 2011)

One of my favourite destinations is Vietnam, beautiful beaches, good food and friendly people.  Much better than Thailand in my opinion.  We've always stayed in hotels around Da Nang/Sunrise Beach but I was wondering if timeshares exist there and are available.  I know the country is marginally communist and so timeshares might not yet be permitted, but thought I'd ask here.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 8, 2011)

RCI has about 15 affiliated resorts in Vietnam.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 8, 2011)

How times have changed...I was offered an all expenses paid trip to Viet Nam in the late 1960's...I did my best to turn it down...Even considered Canada as an alternative

I suspect my parents reacted  the same way about Germany and Japan


----------



## 1950bing (Sep 8, 2011)

I lost a friend ( sat next to me in high school band ) in Vietnam so my thoughts are like the above. He had a daughter, he never saw her. Also, my older brother fought there. Each generation has their wars. Will we learn ?


----------



## persia (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll check out RCI.  As for those of who who haven't gone yet, Vietnam is changing rapidly.  It's on the tourist map in a big way, the war ended 35 years ago, outside of some war memorials there really isn't much of that era that survives.

I think what really help tourist in Vietnam were two things.  1) Bali and 2) political instability in Thailand.  The place is swarming with Aussies in the northern hemisphere summer.

There's zero resentment towards Americans, 2/3s of the country is under 35, so it's full of energy.  I'd love to keep Vietnam as my little secret destination but I'm at least a decade too late for that.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2011)

I went there on an all expense paid, year long trip in the late '60's. At the time I thought it would be paradise if only people weren't shooting harmful stuff at me. I haven't been back and would go in a heartbeat. Except I keep finding other places to go first. Sigh.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> I went there on an all expense paid, year long trip in the late '60's. At the time I thought it would be paradise if only people weren't shooting harmful stuff at me. I haven't been back and would go in a heartbeat. Except I keep finding other places to go first. Sigh.
> 
> Jim Ricks



 I had a paid visit there in 1968-69 on the Air Craft Carrier America. Also lost three friends there so I would never want to go back for any reason!

 PHILL12


----------



## persia (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like the only thing currently available in extra holidays is in Ho Chi Minh city.  HCM is nice and all that but I really want a beach.

Looks like timeshares are just starting up in the country.

http://www.vneconomynews.com/2011/05/timeshare-concept-introduced-to-local.html


----------



## Jimster (Sep 9, 2011)

I also was unimpressed with VN in the 1960's and was fortunate enough not to go there, but last year visited VN.  It really is a nice place to visit, but then so is Thailand and the comment made earlier about the unrest there is no longer true (I just got back from there 3 weeks ago).  Overall, I enjoy the Far East because you are generally treated very well and I have been in Viet Nam, Cambodia, Laos, Thailand, Myamar and the Philippines.  Although it is the poorest of those, I liked Cambodia the best.


----------



## bobajob (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a fair amount of experience of the timeshare situation within Vietnam, and help out with http://www.vietnamtimeshare.com. A few resorts have set up, or have converted to the timeshare model, and some have affiliated themselves to RCI.

The success of these resorts has been mixed, but on the whole timeshare is slow to get going. The country has a lot to offer visitors, with miles of sandy beaches, and clear blue seas. Top class golf courses, restaurants etc - but the infrastructure is a little tired. There are numerous improvements under development though within Vietnam, and it will not be too long before they can boast a world class destination that people will have to visit.


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 9, 2011)

I am currently planning a Spring break trip to Vietnam for our family for next year!  Part of the reason (besides all mentioned before) is that I have 2 teen sons that are big history buffs.  Seeing Vietnam (Cu Chi tunnels, Mekong Delta, etc) ranks right up there with them to seeing the D-Day beaches (which we've already done).


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just cannot comments on anything about Vietnam.

To the OP you need to viist The Wall in Washington,DC and see how many young American never return from that place called Vietnam.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 9, 2011)

Interesting issue. Where can and can't we travel? So many places where so many people have lost their lives.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 9, 2011)

Several of my co-workers have gone to Vietnam and without exception, everyone of them have had a great time.  For me, a war 1.5-2 generations ago would not have any influence on where I would consider traveling.

Kurt


----------



## persia (Sep 9, 2011)

Life always moves on from wars and deaths.  2011 Vietnam is as far from war as 1980 Germany was.  I don't recall anyone (with the exception of Basil Fawty) looking back at the past that way for Germany.

2/3s of the Vietnamese population were born in a country at peace. 

It's never ceased to amaze me about the stupidity of war, in Damascus I heard of Tamerlane leaving behind a huge pile of skulls of the former population of Damascus.  In Gallipoli I saw the places where so many Aussies, Brits and Turks fell.  Inside Hagia Sophia there lies the point where the last Byzantine Emperor and his court were killed.  Death surrounds us, yet everywhere life springs up again.  Vietnam is like this, so much death 35 years and more ago and now a vibrant and beautiful country.  It's a tribute to the spirit of human beings.  

You have to remember the past and learn from it, but you have to live in the present and appreciate it.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 9, 2011)

My hubby served as a chaplain in Vietnam 68-69/  He has terrible nightmares still as a result of his time served.  But after hearing so much about how the country has morphed, we have decided to return, hopefully Jan 2013.  He really hopes that seeing how the country has progressed will give him closure from a not so pleasant time.


----------



## Patri (Sep 9, 2011)

We need to respect everyone's opinion on this matter. What is right for one person is not necessarily right for another.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 9, 2011)

radmoo said:


> My hubby served as a chaplain in Vietnam 68-69/  He has terrible nightmares still as a result of his time served.  But after hearing so much about how the country has morphed, we have decided to return, hopefully Jan 2013.  He really hopes that seeing how the country has progressed will give him closure from a not so pleasant time.


I certainly hope the trip will ease some of your husband's nightmares.  And a big "thank you!" to him and all who served their country.

Kurt


----------



## labguides (Sep 10, 2011)

MY DH had all expense paid trip to Vietnam in the '60's also. He would like to return as a tourist.  Had not thought about a timeshare.  We are thinking about a river boat cruise in Vietnam. Suggestions for the best way to see Vietnam.


----------



## bobajob (Sep 10, 2011)

I have traveled extensively in Vietnam, and the best way to see it is via a local guide. They have the local knowledge, and will lead you to all the most interesting places, whilst keeping you safe. There is not really any area that is particularly off limits (apart from the usual private land), and the government 'police' that were very conspicuous a few years ago, have largely 'disappeared'. The tourist landscape has definitely changed over the past few years, so there is a lot more tourist directed business - some of it good, and some not so good. I have seen traditional markets gradually converted from fresh produce to 'tourist tat'. There are an increasing array of restaurants, hotels, and yep 'tourists' are everywhere.

The Cu Chi tunnels in the South are very interesting, and if you are non-military then you may want to have a go with an AK47 - coming from the UK, this was a real treat.

Also in the South, Vietnam produces it's own red wine, 'Dalat' in the Dalat region, a relic from the French colonial days, that's where they get their small bread loaves from aswell.

There's loads to see, and one tip I always pass on is visiting Hoi An during a new moon, as there is the 'Lunar Festival', which is quite cool.


----------



## silverfox82 (Sep 12, 2011)

Without a doubt Phu Quoc island would be my choice for a beach vacation in Viet Nam, I hear that the former beach destination, Vung Tau is terribly polluted now. I have been to both courtesy of the US gov, including most of the rivers and canals in between and Phu Quoc is absolutely incredible. The islands in the north are also reported to be dreamlike but I have no first hand knowledge. Keep in mind the seasons as the weather is different north and south and when they say "rainy season" they are not kidding. It's funny how us vets feel about the country and returning there, I would go in a second and hope to do so but a close friend who was there just before me thought I was crazy to even consider it, go figure.


----------

